
The Worst Computer Bugs in History: Race Conditions in Therac-25 – Bugsnag Blog - gajju3588
https://www.bugsnag.com/blog/bug-day-race-condition-therac-25
======
eesmith
The Reinhart-Rogoff spreadsheet error, given its influence in supporting
"austerity" policies around the world, is a less obvious example of a computer
bug with horrid consequences.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_in_a_Time_of_Debt#Metho...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_in_a_Time_of_Debt#Methodological_flaws)
and
[https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22223190](https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22223190)
and [https://theconversation.com/the-reinhart-rogoff-error-or-
how...](https://theconversation.com/the-reinhart-rogoff-error-or-how-not-to-
excel-at-economics-13646) as starters.

